# VOX Tonelab EX, a love/hate relationship. No more.



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I've had a love/hate relationship with that Tonelab for the past 18 months. It is too complete in some ways. Up to now, the thing that bugged me, is that I couldn't bypass either the amps or cabs simulations. So my amp's native tone was always colored. I love my Ibanez TSA15H, but it doesn't have reverb. Kinda dry sometimes.

So, I put the Tonelab for sale for a few weeks and there wasn't much interest. I have to say I didn't price it too low, maybe because I didn't really want to get rid of it. I was looking into maybe a Boss RV-3 Delay/Reverb pedal to replace it. Found one for $100. I resisted ... real good price for that pedal, but I didn't get it. Then I decided to take the TL off the market and try harder to find how to bypass amps and cabs sims.

Well I DID !

That Tonelab is sure going to stay in for quite a while now. That thing going through the FX loop on the Little 15W Ibanez amp, is just ... incredible. I am rediscovering all of the rich modulations (multi chorus, G4 rotary, slow attack, etc), the array of ODs, distortions, fuzz, U-Vibe, acoustic, octave, etc), delays (analog, SSD, tape echo, multi), reverbs, wha and compression.

Miam miam !
Happy camper here.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Did it involve the manual or a google search? Honest question, some manuals are garbage (looking at you DD-500...)


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

There is not much on the net about the Tonelab and Vox stopped supporting them almost the minute the last one (EX) came out. So, the manual is pretty it, but everything is there. There is just sooo much, it can be overwhelming .


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a mini tonelab with the small wah pedal. I don't have the patience for it. I had the high end korg unit when I was on tour full time for 3 years. The xg2000 or something. I programmed that ok. I'm not giving up. 

I don't have loops for anything but that's ok I'm an "out front" kind of guy anyway.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

HEY ! Just discovered that I can save those cab-less and amp-less presets ! Now we're talking !


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A shame Milkman isn't still here, he knew that thing inside out, got some great tones out of it.


----------

